# Mallory--From Euthanasia Into an Adoption Program Waiting for Her New Forever Home



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I got a call yesterday from a nurse at a nearby veterinary clinic that has a tax exempt non-profit pet orphanage attached to it, East Lake Pet Orphanage, www.elpo.org. ELPO is famous for the Goat, Great Dane and 3 Legged Lab they rescued earlier this year. They usually rescue and adopt our smaller dogs and lots of cats and kittens, and don't bring in the bigger dogs like Goldens. There are 3 Golden Retriever Rescue groups in the DFW area and they are very busy with intakes as well. Mallory, a 3 yo spayed red female Golden was left at the clinic last week after a medical crisis that was diagnosed as Addison's Disease. The owners decided to euthanize her, took her collar and left the vet and nurse to do the dreaded procedure. The nurse and vet were upset by this because Addison's is manageable and Mallory is so young. The ELPO adooption coordinator agreed to bring Mallory into ELPO's program and they will insure she finds a wonderful new family to care for her and manage her condition. Penny and Maggie's Mom sent me this excellent article describing Addison's Disease: Addison's Disease

The nurse called asking if I knew of anyone who might be willing to foster her. I think it was a fishing expedition since her story is very similar to our Barkley's rescue story. He was also saved from euthanasia by a compassionate vet and he lived 6 wonderful years with us. It's still too soon for us to bring another dog into our home, as a foster or as a new family member. 

I volunteered to go to the clinic and spend time with her every day, taking her on neighborhood walks. Yesterday afternoon I went down and met her. I took her on a one mile walk and just loved on her. She's adorable and so sweet, but she needs a foster home or better yet, a new family! She absolutely LOVES being with people and she is a clinic favorite already! She is so gentle she would be perfect for children. 

Today Penny & Maggie's Mom met me at the clinic. She brought Mallory a beautiful new collar and I've given her a new lead and two new toys to call her own. We took her for a nice walk and really tired her out! We also gave her lots of love and hugs. 

If any of you know of anyone in the DFW/NTx area willing to foster this sweet girl, or better yet, adopt her, please contact ELPO at the phone number on their website. We want her to have her Happy Ending with a loving family! 

Here she is:





























She has a tail but she tucked it in while alerting to the squirrels!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's pretty and sounds like a wonderful dog.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

How could her owner do that? Why am I not surprised that you and Betty are helping this girl? More proof of the kind of people our members are, Bless you both. I hope she finds a family very soon. She's a beauty too, love her coat.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't believe somebody just dropped her off to be euthanized!!! How heartless.....

She's beautiful.....I hope she finds a new loving home soon!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I have to chime in and gush over this sweetheart. She is so loving and gentle, and it just makes me alternate between boiling mad and absolutely devastated that anyone would dump her. I will gladly join Anne in giving her attention and walks until a very very special family finds her. She would fit in any family and be a huge blessing!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Betty, did the vet tell us today that there is a possibility she could get over the Addison's at some point and start making the hormones on her own? 

I'm disappointed these owners did not want to follow through with her care and just left her there alone to be euthanized. At least they could stay and witness the procedure so she would be with a family member. Obviously the loyalty and devotion to her wasn't that great. Barkley went through the same scenerio at age 5 and I spent hours harshly judging his former owners until I realized what a gift they ultimately gave our family when they signed him over to the vet instead of euthanizing him. I know when Barkley drew his last breath, with me holding him and looking him in his loving eyes, he had long forgiven those owners because he had 6 wonderful years with us. 

When you think about it, Mallory's story will only get better. She is in a wonderful rescue with adoring veterinarians, nurses and staff members on site to attend to her every need. She won't be euthanized for the Addisons disease. Best of all, she will be adopted to a carefully screened responsible family who will love her like she should be loved. She *will* have a Happy Ending. Her future forever family is going to receive a precious gift. 

Things sometimes happen for a reason and I think despite her stress and trauma of the past couple of weeks, Mallory is already better off and hopefully will be spoiled rotten very soon by her own new family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I SO SO agree Anne. And yes, the vet did say it was likely that it would "resolve" on its own. Let's hope... from her voice to God's ears!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

She's such a pretty girl...i hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a beautiful girl...I am glad she is in good hands. I hope she finds her furever home soon.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Ann, I 100% agree with what you wrote. If her former family could not give her the love and care she needed then it is better she find a wonderful new family that will love her and take care of her. 
She is beautiful and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the right owner comes to get her soon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You ladies are awesome.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a beautiful red head. Her coat is so pretty. Thank you for helping this girl get the love and attention she deserves and she waits for her new start in life.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How wonderful of you both to help this poor girl until she can find her forever home. I can't even imagine the people who would abandon their dog like that to be euthanized alone for a treatable illness.
Praying for dear Mallory!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Mallory sure is pretty and such a sweetheart.

Other people's trash is our treasure and it is their loss, but yes it does make me sooooo mad.

Anne - Barkley not only forgave but completely forgot his previous owners. His heart and mind was filled with you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Other people's trash is our treasure and it is their loss, but yes it does make me sooooo mad. QUOTE]
> 
> I bet one of the worst things for veterinarians to deal with are owners who just bring their dogs in for euthanasia because they are tired of dealing with them, with a health issue, or their "tastes" have changed.
> 
> In Barkley's case, exactly one week after the physician brought Barkley in for euthanasia (ending up releasing to the visiting veterinarian), the same doctor came in with a new lab puppy, gushing over how cute SHE was and how adorable SHE was....according to one of the clinic employees the vet took one look at "HER" underside, then informed this "physician" that SHE was a HE....hmmm. :uhoh::uhoh: Both Barkley's foster mom and I tried to find out who the physician was (so we could avoid going to him) but the clinic wouldn't tell. I just hope he isn't a gynecologist.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> coppers-mom said:
> 
> 
> > Other people's trash is our treasure and it is their loss, but yes it does make me sooooo mad. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

_In Barkley's case, exactly one week after the physician brought Barkley in for euthanasia (ending up releasing to the visiting veterinarian), the same doctor came in with a new lab puppy, gushing over how cute SHE was and how adorable SHE was....according to one of the clinic employees the vet took one look at "HER" underside, then informed this "physician" that SHE was a HE....hmmm. :uhoh::uhoh: Both Barkley's foster mom and I tried to find out who the physician was (so we could avoid going to him) but the clinic wouldn't tell. I just hope he isn't a gynecologist_.

I remember this part of Barkley's story. Stupid, ignorant, no good people with no loyalty. "I traded up for a new model". Argh!!!!!!!!!!
Barkley and you both won in that deal.:

I too got a big laugh out of the gynecologist joke.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

DH and I just got back from visiting and walking Mallory. She was all business when we took her out of her stall (Betty--she was back in the big walk in stall today). She literally pulled hubby out the door, nosing the clinic front door to get out. She was all business on her walk, sniffing, walking really well on the lead and alerting to the squirrels. We sat her down in a shady area along the way and gave her lots of love, but she really just wanted to walk! So, we took her back, after a 1.5 miler, and once she was back in her stall she wanted to love on us! This girl definitely has her priorites! 

She will be going home tonight with one of the nurses who also has a golden. :crossfing:crossfing there will be a happy ending here....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO cute!!! Sounds as if she's feeling better and better!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melody*

Melody is just gorgeous.

Both of you ladies are marvelous.

Do you mean the nurse that took her home tonight will adopt her?

How could she not? I will say EXTRA PRAYERS FOR this sweet girl!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The nurse is just fostering her, because she is young and new she cannot afford the expenses of Mallory's special needs. She is bringing Mallory to work with her so we told her we would walk her for a break on the days she's in the clinic. Mallory recognizes us as her walkers. She is really cute--she immediately wants to walk, and waits to greet us until we bring her back to the clinic! She definitely has her priorities and outside walks/hunts are at the top.

One afternoon we introduced Mallory and Toby and they had a great walk together. Both dogs were perfectly comfortable with one another from the start, and both dogs had great fun stalking the squirrels (on leash of course). Neither of us are ready just yet to add a new one to our family though, just in case you were wondering..... 

Betty and I planned to walk her today but the orphanage is temperment testing her for the next several days. I'll check in with them next week to see if she is free to walk again soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*UPDATE: Malory Adopted*

Malory has been adopted by her foster family! What a Beautiful girl!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA!!! It was so fun to meet her and get to walk her around. So glad she's "home".


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Malory has been adopted by her foster family! What a Beautiful girl!


 
WOO HOO, that's great news, Malory sure is a gorgeous Red head.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

She was adopted into the clinic "family" so to speak and will be using Toby's vet...so, I'll get to keep tabs on her during her life!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

:thanks:What a wonderful ending to a horrible beginning!

Anne, in case you didn't know, :You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful!!!!! I am so happy she has a home.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

What a great story! Everyone involved is a blessing for this earth! So happy for Mallory and her new family!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mallory*

Mallory is just gorgeous and you can tell how sweet she is!!

Did the girl at the vet adopt her? Who could resist!!

I am so VERY HAPPY FOR MALLORY AND hew new, loving, family and thank you Dallas Gold and Penny & Maggie's Mom for helping her!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So glad to hear the happy news.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so happy for Mallory! Thank you for all you've done for her to help her in her journey to her forever home! She is just beautiful and I know she will have a wonderful life where she is loved and cherished!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Mallory is just gorgeous and you can tell how sweet she is!!
> 
> Did the girl at the vet adopt her? Who could resist!!
> 
> I am so VERY HAPPY FOR MALLORY AND hew new, loving, family and thank you Dallas Gold and Penny & Maggie's Mom for helping her!!


No, she ended up being fostered by the sister and husband of another one of the clinic nurses (one of Toby's favorite nurses too!). It's kind of an odd serendipity for me because years ago my husband and I found a little lab girl at a lake park near our house next to a very dangerous and busy intersection. We were on bicycles so I stayed with her while hubby went and got the SUV. We took her to the vet clinic because our first golden was elderly and healing from an orthopedic injury and we didn't want to aggravate his injury by a little one wanting to play with him. The clinic's orphanage didn't have space to bring her into their program so we paid for boarding and medical treatment for her while we searched for owner (signs posted) and tried to find a lab rescue willing to take her. Nothing panned out and as time went on we had her bathed, vaccinated, HW tested (negative!!), treated for fleas, and a vet exam, plus the boarding. The clinic discounted it a little thankfully, but we were getting worried because we didn't have a place for her anywhere and I did not want her to go to the city shelter! I got a call from the nurse one day saying her sister might be interested in adopting the little girl. I was on pins and needles and praying like crazy and they ended up adopting her the next day! The lab lived a wonderful life with that family and I got to hear all about her escapades and mischief! Then one day the nurse came to me in the waiting room with tears in her eyes telling me the dog was diagnosed with a rare form of cancer and didn't have long to live. They lost her about the same time Barkley was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. 

I sort of feel like Barkley and Lady (the lab) had a hand in this match up for Malory. I am beyond thrilled because I know what a good family she has. The nurse told me about a possible adoption earlier this year but it didn't work out. Not everyone can handle a dog with her special needs, but fortunately the people at the ELPO orphanage got the medication manufacturer to give a grant for her medications, which I believe, if paperwork is timely filed, will continue for the remainder of her life (don't quote me on that but I was very impressed when I heard it).


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> :thanks:What a wonderful ending to a horrible beginning!
> 
> Anne, in case you didn't know, :You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


 
I so agree.
Welcome to your new wonderful home Mallory.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you...Thank you...Thank you...i just love a good rescue story...Bless you all who helped this girl out!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*

That is some coincidence about the Lab you found years ago and Barkley.

So glad that Mallory has found a loving home and it's thanks to you and Penney & Maggie's Mom!!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

GoldenMum said:


> Thank you...Thank you...Thank you...i just love a good rescue story...Bless you all who helped this girl out!


What she said!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Hooray for Mallory! I love a happy ending. Thanks to you and Betty for looking out for her.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> That is some coincidence about the Lab you found years ago and Barkley.
> 
> So glad that Mallory has found a loving home and it's thanks to you and Penney & Maggie's Mom!!!


I should clarify that Malory was actually saved from euthanasia by a very compassionate veterinarian and nurse at the place we take Toby too, and the adoption coordinator of their rescue organization. Betty and I just walked her and visited/loved on her for a while.


----------

